# Feeder Design



## kirghizstan (May 5, 2014)

Does anyone know of a topbar feeder that is designed to sit on top of the bars? I've run out of space in my 4' top bar for ziplock bags and need a way to feed the girls. I thought if i could make a feeder that sat on top and I converted 1 bar into an entrance I could make it work. an exterior feeder could work as well, is there a type you would recommend over what I was suggesting above?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Take a piece of plywood that's about 4-6 inches wide x 19-20 inches long.
Bore a large (2.5 - 3") hole in the center or two that are near center. Staple screen over the holes. 

Put the "thing" in with the screens up and set feeder jar(s) on. 

In other words make a "bar" thats just for feeding. I have two and have not had any burr comb troubles on them yet.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Where in the hive do you place your thing? At the end? What's the cap on your jar like? I've made my own with canning jars and a variety of hole patterns, sizes, etc, and they always seem to be a mess.


----------



## scottie9656 (May 11, 2015)

I built this box on the end of mine when I ran out of room. I drilled some holes and put the feeder against it so it could only be accessed from the inside. Some bees still come in from the out side but cannot get to the sugar water.


----------

